# Clubs for expats and descendants of Spain



## DanAtLatitude (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm looking for advice. My tour company has several really interesting mid priced tours to Spain and I'm wondering if promoting the tours to friends and business associates, here in the US or Canada, for charity fund raising or traveling for free, might appeal to members of the club. We focus on two festivals, Las Fallas and the incredibly festive Holy Week in Seville. This is probably a long shot, I realize it, but any advice would be appreciated. Also, if anyone else knows of groups that might be worth approaching with free spaces for Spain tours like these - other civic groups, or organizations, or web site communities- please let me know. Thank you, Daniel  PS. if you are curious about our tours just search for latitude world tours.


----------

